# famous people we've all met



## rockbot (Mar 1, 2013)

Up late the other night, just scanning the boob tube I ran across the start of "Easy Rider". Old 1969 film with Peter Fonda, Dennis Hopper and Jack Nicholson. For some reason I had to watch it as I had the opportunity to meet and have lunch with Dennis Hopper back in 1995 when they were filming "Waterworld". In person Dennis was a quite and humble man.

 He was interested in astronomy so I gave him a tour of my facility. Pretty knowledgeable guy.

 While having lunch I told him I thought "Easy Rider" was funny. I told him the only time I saw the movie was when I was a young fellow around 1976. He told me, well what would a young lad like yourself find so funny about it?

 I told him, "well in the end, when you got shot off your bike!".... He looked at me with this serious expression on his face then started the most humorous chuckle I've ever heard. He said, " Yeah, I guess that would be pretty funny to a 13 year old". 

 Rest in piece my friend.


----------



## Stardust (Mar 1, 2013)

Rocky,
 That was a really neat story. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## glass man (Mar 2, 2013)

That is cool TONY!![]...But if you lived where I do and it was 1969 and you had hair the was just over the ear lobes...you would have understood the movie better...the Police sat right across from our home so much even my mom wondered why..just paranoia?My friend whose hair was also long,for then  and here,his Priest told hem he had over heard some Policemen talking about planting some pot on my friend so they could bust him![:-]

 Kids at high school put the few of us down that were into the long hair thing..and in a certain part of the County we would have been killed in a much slower way then Dennis and Peter were in the movie!More in the style of JACK'S character ..

 AS a matter of fact when I went to see this movie in the summer of 1969 people booed me and yelled  out things about my hair..not after the movie.

 The restaurant scene is so real showing it just exactly the way it was in the SOUTH at the time it still scares me!The smirks..the ignorance..the cliches..the fear...ALL JUST FOR BEING A 15 YEAR OLD WITH HAIR NOW CONSIDERED SHORT ...That was 1969 real and up close in the South.

 This all changed once Southern Rock kicked in a few years later...but that was nothing or even the same "HIPPIE" thing as in the day of EASY RIDER...that had been long dead by then...

 Sorry you sent me into a cold sweat...I never thought of Dennis as humble..He .Fonda [kinda]and  JACK   were many of our heroes..the first movie that wasn't a big joke and showing what it was really like back then..THANK YOU FOR THE STORY!!JAMIE


----------



## rockbot (Mar 2, 2013)

Hi Star! how you been?


----------



## rockbot (Mar 2, 2013)

Yeah Jamie I know. It final made sense the other night. Never got the message when I was young. Pretty sad to think that people can be so evil. I guess living in the Islands, the Hawaiians always had pony tails and you would not even think about calling them out on it. []

 Peace brother!




> ORIGINAL:  glass man
> 
> That is cool TONY!![]...But if you lived where I do and it was 1969 and you had hair the was just over the ear lobes...you would have understood the movie better...the Police sat right across from our home so much even my mom wondered why..just paranoia?My friend whose hair was also long,for then  and here,his Priest told hem he had over heard some Policemen talking about planting some pot on my friend so they could bust him![:-]
> 
> ...


----------



## cobaltbot (Mar 2, 2013)

Cool story Tony, I'm sure that guy had more layers than people give him credit for.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 2, 2013)

Cool that you got to meet Hopper.  Here is a young Dennis Hopper. Guess what show this is?  No goggling []  Heil Hopper!


----------



## glass man (Mar 2, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  rockbot
> 
> Yeah Jamie I know. It final made sense the other night. Never got the message when I was young. Pretty sad to think that people can be so evil. I guess living in the Islands, the Hawaiians always had pony tails and you would not even think about calling them out on it. []
> 
> ...


 

 Like DENNIS SAID:That woulda been pretty funny to a 13 year old boy in 76!I had a different friend that worked 3rd shift in a cotton mill to help his mom pay bills...the friend also went to High School in the day[one of the strongest people I have ever known..but a shy humble guy.

 One tome he went to the bath room at work and three guys in there started making fum of his hair..one pulled a knife and said he was gonna cut it off..but didn't and after they had their fun left him alone..if my friend had of fought..he could have easily beat the crap out of all three .

 I knew another time when a man was gonna do this to a kid[this was later when long haired guys weren't as passive as they were in the 60's..well the guy come at him with the knife..but the kid had a gun..you know what they say about bringing a knife to a gun fight..the man was shot and killed..he didn't a lot of time because there were witnesses that told how the guy came at the kid with a knife first.

 Of course  by then it was no longer bout peace and love...just red necks that took drugs and grew their hair long,,my brother called them "HEAD NECKS",,,JAMIE


----------



## glass man (Mar 2, 2013)

Also in 1969..the hippies in ATLANTA LIVED IN A SECTION OF PEACH TREE STREET

 ..ONE NIGHT A PICK UP TRUCK SLOWED DOWN AND FIRED A COUPLE OF SHOTGUN BLASTS AT SOME HIPPIES WALKING DOWN THE STREET [KINDA LIKE IN EASY RIDER] IT KILLED NONE OF THEM..BUT WOUNDED A FEW THAT WERE TAKEN TO THE HOSPITAL

 ..THE POLICE CAME GOT THEM WHEN THE WOUNDS WERE ABOUT HEALED AND TOOK THEM TO JAIL BOOKING THEM ON "disturbing the peace"!!!

 JUST noticed the caps were locked..but before my glasses wroth like that all the time as some of you remember.JAMIE


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 2, 2013)

Wow this is really weird!  Rock after I read your post I started watching the "Rifleman" with Chuck Connors. And who happened to be a guest star on the show?/ yep you got it a young Dennis Hopper. funny []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 2, 2013)

*


----------



## epackage (Mar 2, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> Wow this is really weird!  Rock after I read your post I started watching the "Rifleman" with Chuck Connors. And who happened to be a guest star on the show?/ yep you got it a young Dennis Hopper. funny []


 

*No color tv in your neck of the woods Rick??[8D]*


----------



## coreya (Mar 2, 2013)

Ah the 60's and 70's what memories ? well what I can remember about that time, I worked for a music company in miami that rented and sold equiptment to the recording studios and concerts and muscians that came through. Met numerous artists in the early days ie Alice Cooper (only drank beer at the studio, no drugs), Santana (great group), Stones (only at the studio and under great secrecy) Edgar Winter group (really strange), Cream, etc. 
 Had to spend 3 days at a festival backstage with equiptment that was being used (don't remember much about that) and was able to attend concerts about every other week! Also met Jacki Gleason for those who can remember when television was funny. Those were the days!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 2, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 That's old school TV []


----------



## epackage (Mar 2, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> That's old school TV []


 THIS is Old School TV...[]


----------



## rockbot (Mar 2, 2013)

Cool Ric. Darn old Chuck looks like a giant. Always thought he made the toughest looking cowboy.




> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> Wow this is really weird!  Rock after I read your post I started watching the "Rifleman" with Chuck Connors. And who happened to be a guest star on the show?/ yep you got it a young Dennis Hopper. funny []


----------



## rockbot (Mar 2, 2013)

Awesome Corey! I remember old Jacki. Too funny. Santana is a great group, still is.




> ORIGINAL:  coreya
> 
> Ah the 60's and 70's what memories ? well what I can remember about that time, I worked for a music company in miami that rented and sold equiptment to the recording studios and concerts and muscians that came through. Met numerous artists in the early days ie Alice Cooper (only drank beer at the studio, no drugs), Santana (great group), Stones (only at the studio and under great secrecy) Edgar Winter group (really strange), Cream, etc.
> Had to spend 3 days at a festival backstage with equiptment that was being used (don't remember much about that) and was able to attend concerts about every other week! Also met Jacki Gleason for those who can remember when television was funny. Those were the days!


----------



## epackage (Mar 2, 2013)

I've been fortunate enough to meet and hang out with Tawny Kitaen at a Ranger's hockey game, many of the NJ Devils at our shore house and local bars, 5 or 6 of the actors from the Soprano's including a great party at the house the Tony(James Gandolfini) owned on the show and Uncle Floyd who's a local tv Legend. Met alot of celebs while working with my buddy who's a farrier in NYC including P-Diddy & Mace, Diane Sawyer, Laurence Fishburne ad his wife Hajna. We worked on the horses for two movies and met Hugh Jackman(Kate & Leopold), Woody Harrelson & Keifer Sutherland(The Cowboy Way)...

 Luckily I was involved in boxing early on in life and grew up going to Lenny Shaw's gym and got to know the Lou Duva very well along with my friends uncle Ace Marotta being the cut man for many great fighters including Evander Holyfield. Spent many nights after big fights partying like animals with those guys... Ace was the first and only cut man ever inducted into the Boxing Hall of Fame. Also got to know Willie Randolph because his daughter dances with my buddies niece, so we have hung out at hif place in Frankling Lakes many times, he likes to show off his trophy room and his World Series rings everytime we are there. North Jersey is a real hotbed for meeting famous people, sadly some of the 'famous' folks are often buttholes from reality shows like Real Housewives of NJ. I know everyone on the show and the only person I like is Al Manzo, the rest of them make me and many others around here sick to our stomachs with their antics.


----------



## SAbottles (Mar 2, 2013)

Only claim to fame in this line was meeting Michael Jackson (briefly). We were in a bookshop in the Waterfront when we heard a commotion. Next thing Michael Jackson & his entourage were in the shop - the owner gave him one of my wife's books (on Cape Town Street Children ~ not sure in retrospect how suitable that was !!) We said hi (No, he didn't say "I love you" !) He mumbled something and off he went . Fame ? I don't think so ! [:-]


----------



## joesmarbles (Mar 2, 2013)

Hi All, While I was working for Mr. Al Boscov in Wilkes Barre Pa. I was fortunate to be the chef for the stars appearing at the Kirby Center. I would get the contracts from the Kirby center and cooked for and served great people like Harry Bellefonte and his Carribean touring group, Gloria Estafan and Miami Sound Machine, Tony Bennett, Chuck Mangione and many others. I was sung to by one star who did wonderful renditions of early blues singers, she sang "My Kitchen Man" after telling the audience about her supper saying "That Man can put the Vittles on the table" Great fun.....Joe McDonough


----------



## madman (Mar 2, 2013)

WHEN I WAS WORKING ON THE ROAD RACING CIRCUT  I MET CRAIG T NELSON VERY NICE GUY


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 2, 2013)

If Badger ever chimes in he can rattle off 100s of famous people he met. From rock stars to actors/actresses. He is into getting autographs.


 I met the wonder bread giant once as a kid [8D]


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Mar 3, 2013)

When I was a janitor ,I met richard grieco , he was a student then , at I.H.C. school here in watertown.


----------



## Plumbata (Mar 3, 2013)

I sold some stuff to Mike Rowe of "Dirty Jobs" 2 years ago.


----------



## frozenmonkeyface (Mar 3, 2013)

Mike Rowe is awesome! Haha

 Did you know he use to sing? Search him on YouTube. Pretty impressive.


----------



## rockbot (Mar 4, 2013)

Pretty well rounded group of celebs. 

 Yo Jim, sounds like some wild times![]


----------



## cookie (Mar 4, 2013)

I gave Bob Hope a golf lesson in 1986 when I was an assistant golf professional at Palm Beach CC in Florida. He was doing a Red Cross Benefit at the Breakers Hotel and wanted to hit some balls and putt away from the hotel- He came over to our club, hoping for a little privacy. He was really nice and could still play pretty well , I believe he was in his 80's. He hit one really bad shot and looked up at me and said.... "well"?  I paused for  a second and said..."you looked like Clint Eastwood on that one."  He started laughing and said.."that's a good one." As we got done hitting balls members at the club started asking Mr. Hope all these questions about meeting him various places, in various years-similar to a presidential press conference. As we drove to the putting green he said  " that goes on just about every day."  A great experience.


----------



## glass man (Mar 4, 2013)

> Cream, etc.


 
 CREAM!!WOW!!One of my all time favorite bands!!

 I did have a short chat with GINGER BAKER a couple of years ago on face book....I put on his page how I loved the song he wrote "What a Bring Down" and he sent me a private message telling me what the words were about in one of the verses...

 JAMIE


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Mar 4, 2013)

Tommy Chong and his wife after a show..................................he spoke w/ me between sets later I found that that guy aint no act.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b8ALFwxdAto


----------



## rockbot (Mar 5, 2013)

What a mix of celebs, from Bob Hope to Tommy Chang. What a riot![]


----------



## cookie (Mar 6, 2013)

Back in the 1970's I worked at a golf club that  had these members.....Jim McKay, Frank Gifford, Dave Marr- all from ABC Sports.  I was lucky enough to be the caddy when the club had its 1st woman to play there.....Dinah Shore....a lot of fun and a good golfer. Got to meet the 1980 US Hockey Team during an outing. Benny Goodman was also a member. He only played at the club once or twice a year. He came in the pro shop on a busy Sat. morning and was in the pro shop milling around..he was very quiet and reserved.A guest came up to him and told Mr. Goodman how much he liked  his music. He smiled and excused himself and left the pro shop. He came back in a couple minutes later with his clarinet and played  a 3 minute solo in front of about 50 people.. members and employees....priceless.


----------



## Road Dog (Mar 6, 2013)

Haven't met alot. I met Dennis Anderson (Grave Digger) just cuz he's a local. Also, met Heather Thomas. She played Jodie on the Fall Guy.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Mar 6, 2013)

I tried to meet Lenny Kravitz in a bar back in the early eighties. I just wanted say I love the music etc.. Well I did.
 What a dick! Total snub! I never even thought of buying anything of his since. 
 His mom was hot though (no I didn't say that, never got to even mention the Jeffersons).


----------



## diggerdirect (Mar 6, 2013)

Last year at the Bouckville antique show I recognized Mike Zohn from the show 'Oddities' come through, and yes he actually bought some funeral parlor/undertaker stuff! Talking with him he was just a normal, pretty cool guy. Cant be the show is super popular as he said I was the first person to recognize him, lol Prob as close to 'stardom' as I'll get. []

 Al


----------



## glass man (Mar 8, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  OsiaBoyce
> 
> Tommy Chong and his wife after a show..................................he spokeÂ w/ me between sets later I found that that guy aint no act.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b8ALFwxdAto


 

 [][8D][][]!!


----------



## rockbot (Mar 9, 2013)

How you been John?
 My Pops loved Benny Goodman. He always reminded me, " boy, this is real music"! I was listening to Black Sabbath at the time. lol




> ORIGINAL:  cookie
> 
> Back in the 1970's I worked at a golf club that  had these members.....Jim McKay, Frank Gifford, Dave Marr- all from ABC Sports.  I was lucky enough to be the caddy when the club had its 1st woman to play there.....Dinah Shore....a lot of fun and a good golfer. Got to meet the 1980 US Hockey Team during an outing. Benny Goodman was also a member. He only played at the club once or twice a year. He came in the pro shop on a busy Sat. morning and was in the pro shop milling around..he was very quiet and reserved.A guest came up to him and told Mr. Goodman how much he liked  his music. He smiled and excused himself and left the pro shop. He came back in a couple minutes later with his clarinet and played  a 3 minute solo in front of about 50 people.. members and employees....priceless.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 9, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  rockbot
> 
> How you been John?
> My Pops loved Benny Goodman. He always reminded me, " boy, this is real music"! I was listening to Black Sabbath at the time. lol
> ...


 

 Could you imagine Ozzy doing that? LOL not at a golf club of course.[]


----------



## glass man (Mar 9, 2013)

I met JIMI HENDRIX..he was bout a hundred yards away..so we didn't talk...He did sing to me though!![]


----------



## rockbot (Mar 10, 2013)

"There must be some way out of here, " said the joker to the thief, "ThereÊ»s too much confusion, I canÊ»t get no relief.
 []




> ORIGINAL:  glass man
> 
> I met JIMI HENDRIX..he was bout a hundred yards away..so we didn't talk...He did sing to me though!![]


----------



## rockbot (Mar 10, 2013)

Singing "Paranoid" []




> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W


 

 Could you imagine Ozzy doing that? LOL not at a golf club of course.[]
 [/quote]


----------



## ironmountain (Mar 18, 2013)

my cousin dated John Panozzo from Styx for awhile way back when I was little...

 I got to meet Neil Peart. My cousin's friend won a drum contest back home in Grand Rapids and he won 4tickets and backstage passes to the show. I was pretty much in awe....

 I've spoken with Anthony Kiedis quite a few times. He grew up in Grand Rapids, Mi(my home town) and he'd come home during xmas and at other times to visit his mom. My sister ran a 1950's style diner just north of GR and he used to come in whenever he was home.  There was a local bottle of syrup in stock just for him when he came.  

 Joe Eliot from Def Leppard has a house 5miles away from here. He dated a local woman for many years. My friend's parents stabled his horses. 

 I grew up with Buster Mathis Jr.

 I've met Jason Newsted. His brother is/was a teacher in Hastings, Mich. Had friends that were his students and met Jason briefly at Gun Lake while we were water skiing.

 Went to St. Mark's Episcopal Church in GR on Division St. to see Allen Ginsberg read.  I arrived early and there was only one other person there.  He walked over, sat down next to me and we started talking.  Spent 15min or so talking about lit./poetry the local small press that had published some of my poems/short stories (Big Fish). 

 No idea how many others.  Friend's family back home owned a limo/dj service and they'd run people from the airport to different local venues and he'd give us tickets and afterwards we'd sometimes get to hang backstage before he took ppl home.  Sam Kinison, the us boys, Steelheart and a few others.

 JJ Walker and Elie Wiesel spoke at NMU when I was there and got to meet them...

 My bro in-law was a roadie and toured for years with diff bands..kind of cool to see some of the pics/drumsticks/picks/stories.

 My dad worked at Keebler and one of the Mayweather's worked there. we'd get free tickets to the Grand Center Arena to see the Golden Glove fights.

 I've met Tom Izzo and Steve Mariucci and Lisa Cerasoli. They are all from here.

 Will meet Ted Nugent soon.  Bro in-law arranges a disabled hunt at Ted's Sunrize Acres. 500$ to shoot a pig (most of the time the costs are donated). Can bring an assistant/caregiver with you. Paul, the head guide for the ranch, handles/oversees the hunt on his weekend off so we go down to help with cooking etc...


----------



## ironmountain (Mar 18, 2013)

also know Al Mitchell and Tony Stewart personally. Al was the trainer at the USOEC at NMU for years. He coaches my brother in law and my nephew. (the boxing program is now gone from the USOEC at NMU). Tony Stewart is one of my bro in-law's best friends. He's always there when we go visit.  Most of the other boxers that have come out of there I've met or hung out with.  David Reid, Veronon Forest.. we used to have madden tournaments in our dorm and some of the boxers would come over and hang out.  Stew/Al/Luis were coaching at Ringside Fitness in Marquette, but they've combined gyms to form Synergy Fitness. Not sure if they're training there or finding a diff facility.


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Apr 17, 2013)

I'm going to give this a bump...

 I knew Clark Rockefeller personally, before he went on the run. He was really good friends with my Grandfather for a while. This was when he lived in Cornish, one town over from us. He also bought my Grandfather's 91 Buick.

 Anyone ever read this?

 "Given Burlingâ€™s mistrust and dislike of Rockefeller,
 he was dismayed when the newcomer got close to, and,
 in Burlingâ€™s opinion, took advantage of, one of his most
 cherished Cornish friends, Don MacLeay. Burling said
 he once described Donnie MacLeay in a newspaper
 article as â€œMichelangelo with a Caterpillar tractor.â€ I 
 told Burling that I was going to meet MacLeay later that
 day. â€œHeâ€™s going to take me to Doveridge,â€ I said.
 â€œDo please be careful if you get near it,â€ he saidâ€”a
 bizarre warning, but one that I would understand soon
 enough.

 As I walked up to Don MacLeayâ€™s house in Plainfield,
 New Hampshire, a small town that abuts Cornish, I
 noticed a sign he had plastered to his pickup truck:
 DON MACLEAY
 BULLDOZING, DITCH DIGGING, TRACKING,
 LAND CLEARING,
 BRUSH CLIPPING, GRADING, PLAINFIELDâ€”
 AND IF IT AINâ€™T COUNTRY, IT AINâ€™T MUSIC.
 He was a reed of a man who looked to be in his late
 seventies, weathered by decades of work and harsh
 New England winters. He motioned for me to come
 inside the house, which he had built by hand. He settled
 into a chair, folded his spindly legs, and began to tell me
 his story.
 MacLeay had been on his tractor when he was
 introduced to Rockefeller, and, work being more
 important to him than meeting new people, he told the
 neighbor making the introduction, â€œLet me finish what
 Iâ€™m doing here, and Iâ€™ll be with you in a minute.â€
 â€œI donâ€™t catch names very good,â€ MacLeay
 continued. â€œI got off the tractor and said to him, â€˜So,
 youâ€™re Chris Rockefeller.â€™ And he kind of jumped, a
 little irritated, because I called him by the wrong name.â€
 As MacLeay and I drove to Doveridge in his truck,
 he told me, â€œI donâ€™t know why he came up here. I
 guess he wanted to be in the sticks. He said he was
 looking for a place he could do a lot of fixing up.â€
 He pulled over, parked in a grassy area off the main
 road, and walked me up to the twenty-five-acre
 property. â€œWell, here it is,â€ he said when we got to the
 driveway, which was blocked off with a heavy chain
 and surrounded by signs reading KEEP OUT,
 CAUTION, and BEWARE OF DOGS.
 I gasped. The place was a dump. The grounds were
 overgrown, and the house was hoisted up on jacks and
 appeared uninhabitable. The signs were there not to
 ward off thieves, MacLeay told me, but because parts
 of the house, stripped down to the studs, could literally
 come crashing down. At the time of my visit, all
 attempts to sell it had come to naught.
 I couldnâ€™t imagine a successful career woman like
 Sandra Boss living there, and apparently she couldnâ€™t
 either. She was away on business in the months after
 purchasing Doveridge (although Rockefeller made the
 arrangements, the deed was in Bossâ€™s name).
 Rockefeller wanted MacLeay to oversee all of his
 home improvements, but MacLeay told him up front, â€œI
 do excavation; Iâ€™m not a contractor.â€ When MacLeay
 asked what he was going to do with the expansive
 estate, Rockefeller replied, â€œSell honey and hard cider.â€
 He wasnâ€™t much better at that enterprise than he was at
 renovation, said MacLeay: he ordered apple-grinding
 machinery, but not all of it arrived before winter. So the
 truckload of apples heâ€™d also ordered quickly froze.
 As we ducked under the chain and walked around
 the property, MacLeay explained to me Rockefellerâ€™s
 habit of hiring and firing people at a furious pace.
 â€œConstruction folks,â€ he said. â€œHe had fourteen different
 masoners. Heâ€™d get in an argument and fire one, then go
 find somebody else.â€
 He suggested we walk away from the old house and
 get back to the main road before something fell off the
 building or we slipped and fell into a trench. I asked
 about the gaping hole that had been dug beneath the
 house.
 MacLeay sighed. â€œThe guy that raised the house
 jacked it up so Clark could put a foundation under it,â€
 he said, adding that Rockefeller paid $25,000 for
 cement alone. â€œHe wanted to put in a basement as a
 place to keep his cars. He was kind of a nut for old
 cars.â€
 True, he didnâ€™t have a driverâ€™s license, but in Cornish
 he bought not just one car but a fleet, most of them
 antiques. One, said MacLeay, was a limousine, customfitted
 with seats that revolved to face each other so
 passengers could do business while being chauffeured,
 that he insisted had belonged to the Rockefellers in
 Woodstock.
 â€œWhat did you buy that for?â€ MacLeay asked
 Rockefeller.
 â€œWell, our trust is set up where we can buy anything
 we want, but we canâ€™t sell anything unless itâ€™s to a
 family member.â€ Rockefeller added that he snapped it
 up for a song, just so it wouldnâ€™t end up on the scrap
 heap.
 â€œI thought, â€˜Rich people are kind of odd,â€™â€ MacLeay
 said.
 Before long Rockefellerâ€™s car collection numbered
 twenty-threeâ€”vehicles of all vintages and makes, some
 so old that they wouldnâ€™t run or be good for anything
 but show. He kept them scattered around the property,
 because the garage beneath the house was never filled
 in, much less finished.
 â€œIâ€™m going to put a pool in,â€ Rockefeller said one
 day, to which his excavator and by then close friend
 Don MacLeay responded, â€˜Geez, why donâ€™t you finish
 something first?â€
 The pool was going to cost $50,000. As with many
 of his projects, the only stage of it that was completed
 was the digging of a hole. Clark and the pool company
 didnâ€™t get along. It seemed that Rockefeller was
 desperately trying to fit in with Cornishâ€”while also
 defiantly trying to stand out. Either way, it was
 extremely odd behavior. It was one thing to want to
 dupe the strivers in a bustling city like New York,
 where one can flit from place to place and person to
 person without gossip and innuendo trailing close
 behind. But in an insular small town like Cornish, where
 everyone knows everybody? Perhaps he had indeed
 had a nervous breakdown, as he had claimed. Or
 perhaps Cornish was just another lark, to see how far
 he could push things before being unmasked.
 â€œI donâ€™t know,â€ MacLeay said, marveling at
 Rockefellerâ€™s various failed undertakings at Doveridge.
 â€œI think he was trying to see how fast he could spend
 her money,â€ he said, referring to Boss. The citizens of
 Cornish rarely saw her, but they spoke about her often.
 No one could have suspected, however, that she was
 the one who made Rockefellerâ€™s big show in Cornish
 (and in Nantucket and Woodstock before that)
 possibleâ€”or that he was dangerously close to losing
 her."

THE MAN IN THE ROCKEFELLER SUIT


----------



## rockbot (Apr 20, 2013)

Wow ironmountain, that is one impressive list. []

 Thanks for sharing Ryan.


----------

